# Mullet contest loot! Thanks RR77 and Chet!



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

dude those mats have honestly been hanging in my store for over 15 years!!!!!! and they were classics then!
the mug was a bit of a bonus.... hope you likes!
*-band-*


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

oh yeah... and treehugginsuckerhead owes me $19.95 S&H


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats a happy man there !!!  

Thats how I'm gonna feel when I get *paid off* Fatbass !!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> oh yeah... and treehugginsuckerhead owes me $19.95 S&H


Very un-nice. You hurt my feelings.

I still got a knife with your name on it big Jim. I won't forget.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

are only diamond members allowed to post in this thread?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> are only diamond members allowed to post in this thread?


Nope just ******** with mullets and that is why I am posting. :lol: 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

YEAH! I'm waiting a few months before I post a picture of the mullet I have been growing. It's gonna be a beaut.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you liked it... who ever thought that the Chinese would manufacture something glorifying our national bird. LOL.... I guess they figure its all good if they make something we'll pay for. :lol: Dude, that golden mullet is sweet!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Glad you liked it... who ever thought that the Chinese would manufacture something glorifying our national bird. LOL.... I guess they figure its all good if they make something we'll pay for. :lol: Dude, that golden mullet is sweet!!!


It's getting there. Bout another 3 years and it may reach my butt.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Should have donated a can of chew. The real stuff, Copenhagen, none of that pusssy Skoal. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

" I'm a rocker through and through. Here's a list of my favorite bands: AC/DC, Van Halen not Van Hagar, Skynyrd, Def Leppard..."


"You're gonna stand there, owning a fireworks stand, and tell me you don't have no whistling bungholes, no spleen spliters, whisker biscuits, ****** lighters, hoosker doos, hoosker donts, cherry bombs, nipsy daisers, with or without the scooter stick, or one single whistling kitty chaser? "


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> " I'm a rocker through and through. Here's a list of my favorite bands: AC/DC, Van Halen not Van Hagar, Skynyrd, Def Leppard..."
> 
> "You're gonna stand there, owning a fireworks stand, and tell me you don't have no whistling bungholes, no spleen spliters, whisker biscuits, ****** lighters, hoosker doos, hoosker donts, cherry bombs, nipsy daisers, with or without the scooter stick, or one single whistling kitty chaser? "





Nibble Nuts said:


> Copenhagen, none of that pusssy Skoal.


" I's got the Poo on me!"

Oh man, my second favorite movie of all time.. 

Congrats FatBass....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never seen a whistlin Bunghole........ I want to.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

" Yer talkin to my boy all wrong, its the wrong tone..":mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Do it again...en all stab ya in da face wit sawderin ion.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The one glaring omission from that costume would be the orange shirt stating "I got my deer" holding a naked woman, and the chew coming out of the mouth.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Couldn't find one. The one I'm wearing in the pic reads, "What happens at deer camp STAYS at deer camp."


Where can I get one of those?


----------

